# First (dealer) oil Change - 3000



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Question: Is it customary for the dealer to resent the computer when getting an oil change? (GoatDealer, you got your ears on?)

---------------------------------------------------------
GTO oil changed at 800 and 2000 miles. 

My first Dealer oil change was this morning at 3000 miles. It was done in an hour and they gave me all the coffee I could drink (that's 5 stars in my book). They even washed the car inside and out. Question: Is it dealer practice to reset the computer for an oil change? Everything went to 0 (ave mpg, trip... ect). 

Maybe it's all in my head but the car does seem to run different, I would say a little better even. and different, in a good way. Hard to explain. Would resetting the computer have anything to do with it? 




All-in-All, A pleasant experience :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Question: Is it customary for the dealer to resent the computer when getting an oil change? (GoatDealer, you got your ears on?)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> GTO oil changed at 800 and 2000 miles.
> ...



I don't know about resetting every mode on the cluster, but they should reset the oil change reminder to keep it from coming on in between oil changes, if you're going with your on plan instead of following the car's oil change reminder.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

ModBoss2 said:


> I don't know about resetting every mode on the cluster, but they should reset the oil change reminder to keep it from coming on in between oil changes, if you're going with your on plan instead of following the car's oil change reminder.



Thanks ModBoss, Well, I passed 3000 miles, yet It gave no "oil change reminder". 

And yes, every mode was reset. Not that I care so much, but I just was wondering if it is usually done.


Thanks!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Thanks ModBoss, Well, I passed 3000 miles, yet It gave no "oil change reminder".
> 
> And yes, every mode was reset. Not that I care so much, but I just was wondering if it is usually done.
> 
> ...


Not sure why they would reset everything- - I thought resetting the oil change reminder was a matter of turning the key, pumping the accelerator peda a certain number of times- - - I'll have to read the manual. 

I would rather have them reset everything than reset nothing- - then you'll get pinged before you really need to change.

I think I'm having mine done at 3K for first change, then following the computer prompts from there on- -


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all my oil changes are at the dealer and i have 15,000+ on the clock and i have yet to see a change oil beep,chime or what ever it does:lol:


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm guessing the tech tried to reset your oil life monitor by using the set button on your dash. By doing that, he reset all of your gauges.


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

Just to let you guys know, I did my second oil change a week ago on my 06, first one the dealer did so I never had to reset the oil life monitor the first time. Took me 3 days to reset that darn chime. It was driving me nuts. My book was wrong. It is 3 pumps on the gas, not 2. I had to get on here or the other forum and do a search and find out why it was not resetting. Still suprised the book was wrong.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't know. If they're doing something stupid like pushing the buttons on the dash -- then it sounds like they don't know how to reset the oil life and missed it. If it hasn't been too long since your change -- just redo it yourself and make sure.

My dealer offered a synthetic change for $19.95. Cheaper than buying the oil itself -- so I took it in and had them look at things like the bumpy seat rails, etc.

Needless to say, it wasn't a good experience. Got oil all over the FRC, cap, etc. while most of the things on my list they didn't even look at or address. Best of all -- they left a bunch of parts on the binnacle above the firewall from changing the fuel line.

Hopeless. And, of course, they hit the reset button on the dash. Duh.


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thanks for the tip!*

I just started this forum today.... I've been driving around for the last 2K miles on my 05 w/ my oil service beeping every time I start it. I am one of those that refuse others working on my vehicles unless warranty items, for issues turning into more issues. I paid for the car it's for me to work on!
I changed my oil at 6K, yet thought I reset it.... @8300 the sevice oil light came on, alas never knew it was 3 times!


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Something not mentioned above worth considering. I believe it is common practice for a dealership to update your PCM to the latest program from the manufacturer when you car is at the dealership. This has impacted many vette guys with aftermarket tunes who go in and find their tune wiped.  

If your PCM was updated, that may explain the total reset of all parameters.


----------

